# Vietnams Veterans Day



## squatting dog (Mar 29, 2020)

Wishing my fellow vets a happy veterans day and prayers for the KIA, and the MIA's.


----------



## oldman (Mar 29, 2020)

All of my Division’s men were accounted for. Unfortunately, they didn’t all come home standing up.


----------

